# Vertical Banding on videos with 6D in Video Mode



## thornie (Apr 10, 2013)

Hey everyone,

Long time lurker, first time poster here. I recently purchased a 6D about 4 weeks ago and really love it. I'm getting great still images out of the camera with no problems. In video mode it's an entirely different story... I'm getting some pretty egregious vertical banding on my videos. Even with the ISO set fairly low (400-640) I am getting it. Is this normal? I used to shoot a lot of video with my old 5D mkII and I never experienced this issue. It seems it's at it's worst in low light. I can deal with some noise in low light, but vertical banding is a deal breaker for me. Any help would be greatly appreciated!

I've tried uploading clips of the banding onto vimeo, but it looks like when vimeo compresses the video the banding just gets crushed. It's plain as day in Quicktime and Premiere.

Here are the videos any way... It's especially bad on the black hat, and when I'm shooting my wife's jewelry you can see it coming through in the floor. Please excuse the shaky cam, I recorded the clips with my nifty fifty wide open at 640 ISO, 23.97fps, technicolor cinestyle. The problem is even persistent on my 85L, and 24-105L.

EDIT: Can't get the videos to embed, but they work if you just click the title below the frame.

Canon 6D Vertical Banding Video 1 on Vimeo

Canon 6D Vertical Banding Video 2 on Vimeo


----------



## thornie (Apr 10, 2013)

OK, I am going to answer my own question here... I'm pretty sure it's the lights in my apartment. I decided to shoot video all morning in my studio with my Arri kit. I shot side by side with my old 5d mkii and my 6D, with the exact same settings and lenses and lo and behold... aside from the 5D being a touch warmer, they are identical. No banding whatsoever. I also can't replicate the banding in my fluorescent lit office.


----------



## vorob (Apr 13, 2013)

looks like we are brothers in misfortune

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=14191.0


----------



## Axilrod (Apr 15, 2013)

Well the vid is down, but the only time I ever see any kind of banding in DSLR's is with certain types of lights in the frame. Christmas lights especially will cause this, and I think it has something to do with the frequency the lights run on.


----------

